# Lovely society..



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Where people either do things like this maliciously or just don't own up.....

http://www.fadeordraw.com/wp-content/up ... .25.13.jpg

Anyone know how I can get this out cheaply...currently quotes are way too high for a full spray.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

deason said:


> Where people either do things like this maliciously or just don't own up.....
> 
> http://www.fadeordraw.com/wp-content/up ... .25.13.jpg
> 
> Anyone know how I can get this out cheaply...currently quotes are way too high for a full spray.


Complete wan*ers! I've no idea why people do this - it does boil down to pure jealousy! If you can feel the cut with your finger nail then I think needs respray, if you can't then a machine polish might sort it?


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Can feel when finger nailing...i've tried a bit of scratch X by hand but hardly noticed anything, could try my DAS6 but doubt its worth it.

Think jealously is one thing, it might have been an accident and if it was I doubt they feel quilty as they probably do it all the time.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have you had a price from one of the smart repair guys :idea:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Have you had a price from one of the smart repair guys :idea:


Yep this is what I would do


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Sad acts - why so malicious. My toyota was keyed to bare metal on a huge mutli storey - why???

A llittle man in a van with Revive written on the side sorted it with a pad - franchised company but well impressed. So sorry to see what the horrid little scrots are doing these days. Chop their heads off I say.


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Got an over the phone quote..cheapest was 170+VAT....i'm not spending that!

Going for another quote tomorrow...

It was strange to find this, as its passenger rear side i didnt notice until walking back from the supermarket...so much has gone over my head to think where it got done...but Its wasted energy now.

Thanks for your help guys/gals


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

deason said:


> Got an over the phone quote..cheapest was 170+VAT....i'm not spending that!
> 
> Going for another quote tomorrow...
> 
> ...


I used revive in Crawley to paint half of the front wing on my car, they did it at the office and charged about 120 plus vat. The work was excellent.


----------

